# Thought I'd say hello



## jayne (4 Aug 2007)

I've just joined and so I thought it was only polite to introduce myself.

I'm Jayne,live in the West Mids and have been a fishkeeper for many years.

Have to admit that plants have always been a bit of an afterthought before,with my main interests being cichlids and catfish.

But that is about to change.I have an empty tank which is 50" x26" x 20" with a sump for filtration and I'm going to set it up as a (hopefully  ) well planted softwater tank with small fish/shrimps.

I'm hoping to get things underway over the next week or so,and I'm hoping you'll help me if I get stuck!


----------



## ulster exile (4 Aug 2007)

Hi Jayne, welcome to the site *waves*

Whereabout in the Midlands are you?  I'm in Birmingham.

Chrisi


----------



## jayne (4 Aug 2007)

Hi Chrisi,I live in Stourbridge


----------



## bobtail (4 Aug 2007)

Hi Jayne welcome to the club


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Aug 2007)

Welcome along Jayne.  Very jealous of you setting up such a big planted tank!


----------



## jayne (10 Aug 2007)

Quick update as things have moved along  

Firstly I should just mention that the tank was fully matured as it had been used for larger fish and plastic plants for the last 18 months, which had been moved, so I did not have to think about cycling etc.I did not make that clear in my first post as I described the tank as 'empty'.I meant it had no livestock,but at no point was the sump disconnected.

So the hunt for plants started on Sunday and after visiting about 6 shops I had bought a very nice collection.I had already got the substrate in place,1" of aquasoil covered with 1.5" of dennerle gravel.I already had several pieces of wood,although on Wednesday I did treat myself to an anubias growing on bogwood which is beautiful.

I have also introduced my algae clean up crew which consists of 16 ottos and 20 shrimps.They are working hard and look great.At this point in time I'm looking to do the 'low tech' approach so no co2 and 2 wpg lighting.I am open to changes though if that starts to fail.

Here's a few pictures - please feel free to comment and suggest improvements etc.I am a novice with this type of tank so I'd be happy to hear any feedback.Thanks


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Aug 2007)

Looking good Jayne.  Are the short green clumps at the front HC?  Looks like they could do with being spread out, I believe they are prone to rotting if left in a big clump.  

I especially love the wood on the left.  What is it called, if you don't mind me asking?  I could really do with something like that for one of my tanks.


----------



## Keith (10 Aug 2007)

Beautiful Jayne.

I think the wood on the left looks like Alabama Swampwood - I picked up a piece when I was in Taunton on Sunday.


----------



## ulster exile (10 Aug 2007)

Hi Jayne.  Your tank looks lovely imo and I agree that the wood on the left is very nice.  How have you secured it?

I'm in Erdington btw (near spaghetti junction).


----------



## jayne (10 Aug 2007)

ulster exile said:
			
		

> Hi Jayne.  Your tank looks lovely imo and I agree that the wood on the left is very nice.  How have you secured it?
> 
> It's tied on to the bracing bar in front of the tower with a large cable tie.
> 
> ...


----------



## ulster exile (10 Aug 2007)

Good thinking - I wouldn't have even considered doing that on my tank!

I do visit it, but not to buy - I know one of the staff members so I have a chat to him.  He's giving me some brushing sets for T6 tubes tomorrow to test out on my T8's.

TBH I wouldn't make a special trip to visit   I tend to prefer Ripples at Fosters garden centre near Shenstone for fish stock and the internet for standard goods.  Shirley Aquatics is ok too and I noticed it's stocking Tropica plants now too although i'm not a fan of the staff so don't make special trips there.

I might pop to that Aquajardin place you were talking about - your wood is drool-worthy  

Regards
Chrisi


----------



## Dave Spencer (10 Aug 2007)

That`s a very nice tank Jayne. I like all the wood, but the piece on the left in particular. My only reservation is that there are two distinctively different types of wood that don`t seem to go together, IMO. Perhaps the whole thing will blend in better once the scape is more mature and grown in.

2WPG in a tank this size and no CO2 is pushing your luck a bit. You will possibly need Flourish Excel for a source of carbon as well as decent water column fertilisation. *EDIT:* Looks like I may have misread the bit about 2WPG.   I take it you have <2WPG.

Have you had a look on AquaticMagic on eBay for mosses? They have some great looking stuff.

Nevertheless, you should end up with a great looking nature aquarium. Do you use Takashi Amano as a source of inspiration?

Dave.


----------

